# My dog acts so weird after grooming?



## RoseberyyCandy (Aug 1, 2011)

My dog had fur so matted he had to shave all his fur off except for his tail. Now he is acing all strange, biting his butt, licking and scratching, and he is refusing to do anything, including playing and fetching and doing tricks. He sometimes just sits there and doesn't come when called. What on earth is going on?


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

considering you neglected your dog for so long to let him, mat up so badly. there is a number of "new" things to him, such as air/sun on skin, sores and bruiding on his body due to mats being so tight pulling his skin 24/7. The texture of the floor, carpet, couch, his tail ect. Probably also itchy from the shaving as well


----------



## RoseberyyCandy (Aug 1, 2011)

Actually, we had to go somewhere due to a family emergency for a few days, so he was left at the kennel. They were responsible for the matted fur, and we had no choice but to shave it all off. I really need to know how to make him stop all the scratching and licking, which is distracting him from everything else. He sin't playing or doing anything at all.


----------



## Sighthounds4me (Nov 7, 2010)

A few days does not lead to matting so bad the dog has to be shaved to the skin. I have long-coated dogs, and believe me, even if I let them go a few WEEKS, I do not have to shave them down.

Having said that, take your dog to a vet, and have him examined. It's possible he has clipper burn, or nicks or scratches from the clipper. These are unavoidable when a dog has to be clipped to the skin. But there are salves and other treatments that can minimize the discomfort as he heals.

And, do yourself and your dog a favor: learn how to properly groom your dog, and DO IT at least weekly. Simply running a brush over the surface is not enough - he will still get matted near the skin. You have to separate the hair, and comb all the way down to the skin. And never, NEVER bathe a matted dog. Water will only make mats tighten.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

You can also put a tight fitting doggie sweater on him. When a dog is badly matted, nothing gets thru to the skin..no air, no touch, nothing..so now that the matting is gone, he is freaking out because of the air, carpet, grass, etc. Ignore his behavior unless he is scratching at himself, then just tell him to stop it. Don't laugh at him, or let anyone else point and laugh etc. Stop trying to get him to play. He doesn't want to. Leave him alone, and in a few days he will be fine. If he is scratching himself red, etc. then take him to the vet and a cortisone shot etc. will calm his itchies down. And I agree with Sightshound above. Matting so bad it has to be shaved does NOT happen in a few days or a few weeks..just doesn't happen. But I have heard the story about it being the boarding places' faults a million times. It is not their job to maintain your dog's coat. Its the owners job.


----------



## naughtyJerry (Jul 27, 2011)

Changing stress or something? Your doggie might find it a bit hard to get used to its new look.


----------

